# newly adopted male gsd with possible anxiety/separation issues



## lucifierprotected (Mar 5, 2016)

I recently adopted a gorgeous boy who the adoption center guesstimate at about 2 1/2 he sadly has a hematoma affected left ear that no longer stands at attention and is painful to the touch, he constantly breathes heavily and whines quite often and will only eat if I stand within arms reach of him if I leave him unattended he stops eating and comes right to my side and I was hoping if anyone had comments or suggestions how to help him with his eating problems, heavy breathing and anxious whining, any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Just give it time.Make him feel safe and secure and he'll realize in time that he's in his forever home with his best friend.Do you know anything about his background?If so there may be ways to counteract what he's anxious about.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

dogma13 said:


> Just give it time.Make him feel safe and secure and he'll realize in time that he's in his forever home with his best friend.Do you know anything about his background?If so there may be ways to counteract what he's anxious about.


This. When I first brought home my rescue dog he was very whiny and restless. He also threw tantrums when we left and flung himself against the door wailing. But then, he got used to the routine and started to feel comfortable and those behaviors disappeared. Keep things low key and be calm and he will start to settle in.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Have you taken him for a vet check yet? Especially with a new rescue, this would be my first step. The heavy breathing and whining could be from pain, stress, fear or all 3. Rule out pain. 

A rescue can take up to several months to comfortably settle in a new home. Something to consider and many advocate is the 2 week shut down. 2 week shutdown debate  would be a good place to start learning about this method if you aren't familiar with it.


----------



## lucifierprotected (Mar 5, 2016)

I have taken him to the vet to be neutered and to try to figure out the end result of his hematoma affected ear (whether the previous owner owned up and actually took care of it at a vet or just let it burst on its own) and he does have an ear infection in that ear which I did have a feeling would be the diagnosis but his hips are fine joints fine good teeth but the animal shelter knew nothing about him except where and why they picked him up and that he was lucky I came and adopted him as quickly as he got adopted so I'm just trying to start with a clean slate with some underlying problems but he's not dog aggressive, not food possessive, not toy possessive, and he's great with my 2 year old so he's pretty golden.


----------

